# new engine No 11



## krv3000 (Sep 4, 2010)

HI all I have started my next engine it a nuther steam engine he is sum pics


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 4, 2010)

right started with the Cross Head and crank pics


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 4, 2010)

after silver soldaring the crank and cross head mashend them up pics


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 4, 2010)

pics of them finished please feel free to ask questions


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like you're off to a good start KRV. Is this your design? Is there a pic or sketch of what it will look like? 

Bill


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 4, 2010)

HI bill yep its my own design sos no sketch will look a bit like a horizontal Stuart No 10


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 5, 2010)

HI all well i did a bit more today mashend up the cylinder sum pics


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 8, 2010)

HI all i did a bit more today mad up the Base for the cylinder out of sum stuff named tufnol its like machining wood I had bin told to where a face mask (didnot no i was that ugly ) ;D bin told its nasty stuff i ruffly cut out the Base plat to  right sum pics


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Say now, that's shaping up quite well K', nicely done. I always have admired engines that incorporated a trunk guide like that as opposed to a slipper shoe and rails. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## BenPeake (Sep 8, 2010)

I like that crank! Looks like this is going to be one attractive engine. I look forward to the finished product.

Ben


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 9, 2010)

HI thanks all for your comment's


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 11, 2010)

HI all I have dun rather a lot to day made up the two end plates made up the piston made up the back support for the crosshead mad up the gland nut right sum pics


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 11, 2010)

its all starting to cum together i have a nice bit of stainless steel for the flywheel I think i will do that next


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

HI I ant dun much lately but i made up the Bering blocks for the crank their still not finished I'm waiting for a order of brass to cum so i can start on the con rod if you all remember my last engine i Had to S/S two bits of brass together for the con rod right sum pics of WATS bin dun


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

HI thanks pat j   my name is bob


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 25, 2010)

HI all not bin on with this engine much I have finished ruffing out the Bering blocks cut out the blank needed for the crank  and that's it  a pic


----------



## krv3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

HI all right I got rather a lot dun this week made the con rod made the Little end mounted the engine on to the base plate it looks good then I started work on the fly wheel I was gowning to mack the fly wheel out of one peace of stainless steel but just to show off a bit its gnaw getting made out of brass and stainless steel the outer rim will be stainless steel and the center will be brass I marked out the brass disc see pic by the time i had finished it had more lines on it than a map of the London underground right sum pics  ples forgive my speling


----------



## krv3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

right the con rod and crank and the engine pics


----------



## krv3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

and this is the start of the fly wheel  pics


----------



## krv3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

its looking like Swiss cheese


----------



## krv3000 (Oct 26, 2010)

HI all its bin a wile for a post but i have bin biz with sum new toys see my other post in tools right if you remember i was on cutting out the middle part of the flywheel for my new engine well i Finley finished it the next step is to cut the outer rim witch is getting made out of stainless steel not looking forward to cutting that  right sum pics


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 9, 2011)

HI all i Finley got to do sum work yesterday in the workshop i cut the 80mm round stock for the outer rim of the fly wheel after sum time and 3 hacksaw blades later i Had dun it then i marched out and center pooped ready for drilling to cut out the middle all i have to do gnaw is finish off the brass center Peace then machen up the outer rim right sum pics


----------



## Foozer (Jan 9, 2011)

krv3000  said:
			
		

> HI all i Finley got to do sum work yesterday in the workshop i cut the 80mm round stock for the outer rim of the fly wheel after sum time and 3 hacksaw blades later i Had dun it then i marched out and center pooped ready for drilling to cut out the middle all i have to do gnaw is finish off the brass center Peace then machen up the outer rim right sum pics



That just looks painful, hacksaw and chain drilling, I would be in bed for a week.

Good work

Robert


----------



## compspecial (Jan 9, 2011)

Phew!!! its a lot of hard work, did you get much distortion when you punched out the centre?


----------



## seagar (Jan 9, 2011)

hi Bob,I'm really enjoying this build ,your results are b...dy great. Thanks for shareing.

Ian(seagar)


----------



## doubletop (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like Bob has been cutting that piece of steel by hand since October ;D

Seriously a nice job Bob and just shows what can be done when you set your mind to it.

Pete


----------



## SignalFailure (Jan 9, 2011)

Steely determination.... ;D

Could always have tried parting off (if you could hold 80mm in the chuck and have a 40mm tool!)...at least you could have read a book while winding it in :big:

Seriously I thought my manual efforts with 35mm steel bar were Herculian, 80mm is real man-size, well done Bob!


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 9, 2011)

HI thanks for the comments the 80mm stock is stainless steel not steel when i was serving my time if you made a big boo boo you had to cut a lump of a peace of railway line that soon tort you 1 not to do boo boos and 2 yous a hacksaw


----------



## SignalFailure (Jan 9, 2011)

krv3000  said:
			
		

> HI thanks for the comments the 80mm stock is stainless steel not steel when i was serving my time if you made a big boo boo you had to cut a lump of a peace of railway line that soon tort you 1 not to do boo boos and 2 yous a hacksaw



Now you're just making us feel inadequate. ;D


----------



## doubletop (Jan 10, 2011)

Bob

OK; 3 blades or not, we now have to ask what blades are you using in your hacksaw?

Pete


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

HI the blades are eclips 24 teeth pr inch


----------



## BlakeMcKee (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes please no more pictures with the hacksaw in it!! Too painful!  :big:. Just kidding, nice work!


----------



## doubletop (Jan 11, 2011)

krv3000  said:
			
		

> HI the blades are eclips 24 teeth pr inch



Good old Eclipse then; nothing super special apart from the operator.

Pete


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 19, 2011)

HI all its bin a good week to get things dun and i have finished the fly wheel a run dawn of Wat was dun first of i made the center of the fly wheel i made this to be a press fit into the brass center Peace i then drilled the bigest end and taped it to m6
then made a center shaft with a OD of 6 mm center drilled the end i then fitted the brass center Peace to this and direst it up ready to fit the outer rim put the 4 jaw chuck on the lathe and fitted the outer rim i clocked it in then mashend out the center i made the brass center Peace to be a push fit i all so chafed bothe sides of the brass center Peace and put a large counter sink in the center ready for silver soldering after soldering it all up put back in to the lathe and direst it up then made up a Busch for the opiset side which was a push fit then this was drilled and then taped m3 then i gave it all a good Polish  right pics  as per for give spelling


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 19, 2011)

its getting their


----------



## njl (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Bob,

Your fly wheel is looking good, your built up method of construction worked well, I'm going to have to try that some time.

Nick


----------



## krv3000 (May 27, 2011)

HI all I must apologise for not keeping in touch regarding engine No 11 in the past months have bin rather biz first of all with a Friend passing a way and having to empty his work shop and then sumone braking in to my work shop AL most sorted out me work shop so I started back to work on engine No 11 there ant a lot left to do so starting on Friday night 6 ish made the valve chest and valve chest cover finished that at 1 am all that is left to do is the valve  the valve eccentric and valve coupling then a nice bit of wood to Mount it on the valve chest is made out of aluminum  I cut out a ruff sises of the valve chest then with the 4 jaw chuck mashend it up to sises then with the pillar drill drilled 5.8 mm hole threw for what wood become the valve gland and the valve road back support then reamed out to 6 mm you will see this in the pics once this was dun marked out the center of the valve chest to be cut out drilled a set of holes 4.5 mm which was then cut out with me home made persing saw then filed out to sises made the gland  OD 8mm then a step dawn to just over 6mm to fit in to the reamed hole on the valve chest this was then drilled and taped 6mm fine and then drilled 2.8mm ready to be reamed out to 3mm  and did the same for the valve rod support as the support center hole is only 2mm and the gland will have a 3mm hole i drilled and reamed the valve supporting bush 2mm first then with lock tite Bering fit priest home both the gland fitting and the back bush with the aide of the pillar drill then with a modified 3mm reamer reamed out fro the valve road the 3mm reamer was modified with have of the reamer bi ground dawn to 2mm to fit the back bush so that all wood be in line right pics


----------



## krv3000 (May 27, 2011)

pics


----------



## krv3000 (May 27, 2011)

more


----------



## krv3000 (May 27, 2011)

last one


----------



## metalmad (May 27, 2011)

bob
I have just read your post on number 11 from the start and I'm staggered at what u have done without a mill.
with your determination and skill, who knows what u could accomplish if u got a cheap used column mill/drill
lots of people knock mill/drills but they are cheap and do the job 
with admiration from Aust
Pete


----------



## krv3000 (May 27, 2011)

HI yep these lot of criticism regarding cheep mills but i keep on saying anything is beater than nothing I'm saving up for a mill i had sum money saved up but had to spend that on a new work shop roof


----------



## krv3000 (May 29, 2011)

HI all dun a bit more made up the valve and valve nut and the inlet and exorst elbows the valve was first mashend to sises on the lathe by the Menes of super glue chuck then filed the slots in it for the valve nut and valve rod made up the pipe couplings by filing the two ends to give me the right angel then silver soldered the bit i did not get a pic of is making the threaded insert for the pipe fittings to screw on to  right pics


----------



## krv3000 (May 29, 2011)

more pics


----------



## metalmad (May 29, 2011)

Hi Bob
looking good mate
keep em coming :bow:
Pete


----------



## krv3000 (May 31, 2011)

hi all did a bit more today gave sum parts a good clean and made up the connector for the valve sum pics


----------



## krv3000 (May 31, 2011)

pics


----------



## peatoluser (May 31, 2011)

Those parts look polished to perfection. great build thread bob. looking forward to more pictures.
yours
peter


----------



## krv3000 (Jun 4, 2011)

HI all engine No 11 is gnaw finished sum pics


----------



## krv3000 (Jun 4, 2011)

hi for sum reson the site will not let me post my pics


----------



## krv3000 (Jun 4, 2011)

HI still wont let me post but if you go to madmodder you will see the pics on ther  thanks bob


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Bob. Thanks for sharing a truly great project. I love all the pics. One picture tells a thousand words


----------



## krv3000 (Jun 12, 2011)

last pics of engine No11


----------

